# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Jesam li trudna?

## Iva1995

Zadnji dan menstruacije mi je bio 16.9. A test sam napravila u petak i u subotu..ali kad sam napravila test,cim sam vidjela jednu crticu odustala sam i spremila test u torbu,i kasnije sam slucajno pogledala i bila je i druga crtica.. Obadva su bila pozitivna,koristila sam Clearblue,ali druga crta je bila onako malo izblijeđena i kao da se slabo vidi.. pa neznam sta da radim?

----------


## SKDT

Pozdrav!

Idi ginekologu!  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Vađenjem krvi ćeš otkloniti sumnju.
U iščekivanju trudnoće sam se naiščekivala rezutata.... al to su bila vremena kad sam bila na potpomognutoj...

----------


## martina 9

dobro vece!!!imala sam prije desetak dana menzes...a sada zadnja 3 dana ojecam bol u stomaku kao da cu dobiti i jajnici me prilikom snosaja bole i leda me jako bole!!!radila sam hsg prije 6 mj...neznam sta da mislim

----------


## ZO

ovulacija?

----------


## almicaa

iva1995 tako ti izgleda poz.test sa ranom trudnocom.druga linija jedva vidljiva,javi nam sta je..
 :grouphug:

----------


## Optimisticna

bubrezi?

----------

